
Ask HN: Google Inbox alternatives? - mmsimanga
Google Inbox shuts down in March but on Firefox it already feels like Google&#x27;s attention has shifted away. Perhaps its just my particular environment. I am not fond of the &quot;new&quot; Gmail interface. I know most Inbox features have been implemented in Gmail but somehow it isn&#x27;t the same. This question has been asked before https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17978427 but there wasn&#x27;t much response. Asking again.
======
LinuxBender
managed: fastmail or protonmail.

self hosted: dovecot + postfix.

